# Skewb example solve game



## ottozing (Jan 21, 2015)

Same rules as the 3x3 example solve game. Pretty straight forward.

B L' B R' B' R' B' U L'

y2 R' r' R r R' r' R r (CLS + U center)
x' y r' R r R' z2' r' R r R' (U perm)

2.71 speedsolve 

Next: B' U' B R' U B' L' R


----------



## Cale S (Jan 21, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Same rules as the 3x3 example solve game. Pretty straight forward.
> 
> B L' B R' B' R' B' U L'
> 
> ...



z y2 R' L F (3/4 layer)
y' F' L F' L' (finish layer+force 2 opposite centers)
y F R' F' R (hedgeslammer)

Next: B' U L' R L' B U R B'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 23, 2015)

B' U L' R L' B U R B' 

y' z
r R' r' R' r (Layer+set up easy case)
z' R r' R' r' z' r' R' r

Next: R U' B' L' R L R L' U

bojangles


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 17, 2015)

B' U L' R L' B U R B' 

y' x r R - layer
x' r' R r R' r' R r R' - top
x z' r' R r R' y2 r' R r R' - u-perm

I think...

Next: R B U' L B U' B' R L


----------



## Cale S (Feb 17, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Next: R B U' L B U' B' R L



x' y
r l' // layer 
f' l r' l' r f r' l r l' // pure peanut

Next: L U' B L U R U' B' R'


----------



## lejitcuber (Feb 18, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: L U' B L U R U' B' R'


x' R x' r' R r // layer
x R r' R' r x r' R r R' r' R r R' // Advanced case finish

Next: R L' U' R' L' R L R L'


----------



## Cale S (Feb 18, 2015)

lejitcuber said:


> Next: R L' U' R' L' R L R L'



z' 
F' R' L F' // layer
y2 x r' R r R' z' r' R r R' z2 R r' R' r // advanced case (S y S y2 H)

Next: U' R L R' B' L R' B' R'


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: U' R L R' B' L R' B' R'



z2
R z' r' R' r' R r (Layer)
z' r R r' R' r' z' r' R r (Rest)

Next: L U' L U R U' L' R' L'


----------



## jjone fiffier (Apr 11, 2015)

x2 z´
L F y F R F´ R´ F´ (Layer)
F´ L F ´L´ (Sledge)

Could have cancelled, so it would be 10 moves.

Next: B' U' R' U' B' L R U


----------



## Cale S (Apr 11, 2015)

jjone fiffier said:


> Next: B' U' R' U' B' L R U



x2 y'
F' R' L (FL)
y' R' F R F' y' F R' F' R (LL)

Next: U' B R B L B' R U'


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 11, 2015)

Cale S said:


> x2 y'
> F' R' L (FL)
> y' R' F R F' y' F R F' R (LL)
> 
> Next: U' B R B L B' R U'



y' x'
f r // PB
y' f' r f r' f' // WM forcing R
U-perm

Next: B' U L B L B' L B' R'


----------



## Cale S (Apr 11, 2015)

Ranzha said:


> Next: B' U L B L B' L B' R'



r R' r' R r' (FL)
z' r' R r R' (CLL + U)
z' r' R r R' z2 r' R r R' (L4C)

Next: B' R' U L U L B R L


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jun 26, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: B' R' U L U L B R L



R L F´ (Layer)
z y´ r´ R r R´ z R r´ R´ r (CLL + U)
x r´ R r R´ z2 r´ R r R´ (U-Perm)

Next: L U' L' R L' B' L' R'


----------



## Cale S (Jun 26, 2015)

jjone fiffier said:


> Next: L U' L' R L' B' L' R'



x2 y2 
L F' // pseudo layer setup
r' l r l' r' R' b y z r' R r // pi + vertical U perm alg
b // undo setup 

Next: L' B' L U R L B' L'


----------



## ottozing (Jun 27, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: L' B' L U R L B' L'



y' z'
R' z' r' R'
x z2 R' r' R r z' r' R r R'

Next: B R' U B' R' B R L' U'


----------



## Cale S (Jun 27, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Next: B R' U B' R' B R L' U'



y' z 
r' B R // diag face
z r B r B r B' r B // EG-2

Next: B R B L R' L' U' R L'


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 4, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: B R B L R' L' U' R L'



Ugh...

z2 y z R r' x r R' r' // best layer I could find
x r' R r R' x R r' R' r // bad case, IDK the alg
y z r' R r R' y2 r' R r R' // U-perm

Horrible solution (21 moves)

Next: L R L' R L' B L R' U R' B


----------



## Cale S (Jul 11, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Next: L R L' R L' B L R' U R' B



y' z'
R r' R' B // layer 
z' r' R r' R' z' r' R r R // peanut + swirl perm 

Next: U' R' B' L' R L' U' B


----------



## Bartrek (Jul 12, 2015)

U' R' B' L' R L' U' B 

L'
y R r' R r // 5 moves
z2 R z' r' R r' R' r B r' // 8 moves 

Next: L B' R L' B' R' L R


----------



## Cale S (Jul 12, 2015)

Bartrek said:


> Next: L B' R L' B' R' L R



y2 z
B r' R' B // diagface
x' y2 b B b' B r B r B // EG-2

Next: U' L B R B R' B' R'


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 20, 2015)

Cale S said:


> x' y2 b B b' B r B r B // EG-2
> 
> Next: U' L B R B R' B' R'



Where do you get all of these EG algs?

y' r' R r' R r b' // layer
y' x y r' R r R' r' R r R' z' r' R r R B R B' // advanced

Next: L R L' B L' B' L' B U' L' R


----------



## Cale S (Jul 20, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Where do you get all of these EG algs?


http://bit.do/skewbEG2



Hssandwich said:


> Next: L R L' B L' B' L' B U' L' R


x
R' r' R z' r' // layer (4)
z2 R' b R r' R' r R' b // pure pi + U perm (8)

Next: R U' R' L B R L R' U'


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: R U' R' L B R L R' U'



y' z R r' R x R r R' //layer+CLL
z2 y z r' R r R' B' F r F' //U-perm

Next: L R L' R' L U R' U' L' R B


----------



## CAL (Jul 21, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Next: L R L' R' L U R' U' L' R B



y2 z2 r' // Layer
R r' R' r z r' R r R' z r' R r R' (alias H z S z S) // PPeanut+U-Perm

Next: U B' L B U' R' L' R' B' U' R'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 21, 2015)

CAL said:


> Next: U B' L B U' R' L' R' B' U' R'



y 
R' r B r // layer (4)
x y l' B' l B l r l' r' // Z perm conjugate (8)

Next: L' R' L B L' U L U R'


----------



## CAL (Jul 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: L' R' L B L' U L U R'



x' z2 r' B R r// Layer
z' R r' R' R z' r' R r R' r' R r R' 

or 

z' r' B' R' //Pseudo Layer
r R' r' z' r' R' r R z R' r' R' // Triple Sledge+ Pi Alg cancelled with undo pre move

Next: B' U B U' L' B L R' L' U' R'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 21, 2015)

CAL said:


> Next: B' U B U' L' B L R' L' U' R'



y2 z
R' r' R' // layer (3)
z' x' b r' l r B l' B' b' // peanut + swirl perm (8)

Next: L B' L U' B L' B' U' L'


----------



## CAL (Jul 21, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: L B' L U' B L' B' U' L'



y' z B R' r' R // FL
z' R r R' r' z' r' R' r R // Peanut +O-Perm

Next: U' L U' R' B' L' B' L B' U' R'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 22, 2015)

CAL said:


> Next: U' L U' R' B' L' B' L B' U' R'



y' 
r' R b' R' // layer (4)
x R r R' r' z r' R r R' // peanut + vertical U perm (8)

Next: R U R U' L' R' L' U B'


----------



## CAL (Jul 22, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: R U R U' L' R' L' U B'




y2 z R r' //Pseudo FL
z2 R r' R' r // Hedge 
R// undo Setup

Next: R B R' B' R' U' L R L U' R'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 22, 2015)

CAL said:


> Next: R B R' B' R' U' L R L U' R'



x'
R r B' r' B // layer (5)
z2 r' R' r R z R r R' r' // peanut + O perm (8)

Next: B L B' U L' B' R L B'


----------



## CAL (Jul 22, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: B L B' U L' B' R L B'



x z b r B' r' R'//Layer
z2 r' R r R' z2 R r' R' r // Pi+ Vertical U-Perm

Next:*L U R' L' U B L' U R U' R'*


----------



## Cale S (Jul 22, 2015)

CAL said:


> Next: L U R' L' U B L' U R U' R'



y2 z' 
B' R r' // layer (3)
z r' R r R' // sledge (4)

Next: B' R B' U L' B' L' B' L'


----------



## CAL (Jul 22, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: B' R B' U L' B' L' B' L'



z2 r R r b'// Layer
z' r R' r' z' r' R' r R z R' r' R' r 

Next: R' L R' L' U' R L U L' U' R'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 22, 2015)

CAL said:


> Next: R' L R' L' U' R L U L' U' R'



y z2
r' R z' r B' // layer (4)
r' R r z r R r R' z2 r' R r R' // sledge to vertical U perm (11)

Next: L R L' B' R' L' B' U' B' R' U'


----------



## CAL (Jul 22, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: L R L' B' R' L' B' U' B' R' U'



r B r' //Layer
z2 r2' R r B R r' R2' B // Pi+Wat-Perm

Next: B L' B U R B' L R L' U' R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 25, 2015)

CAL said:


> r B r' //Layer
> z2 r2' R r B R r' R2' B // Pi+Wat-Perm
> 
> Next: B L' B U R B' L R L' U' R'



x2
B r' R r
R r' R' r z R r' R' r' z' r' R' r

Next: L B' R U' B' L' R L


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jul 25, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> x2
> B r' R r
> R r' R' r z R r' R' r' z' r' R' r
> 
> Next: L B' R U' B' L' R L


x
b R' r' R' b'
z R r R' r' R r R' r z' r' R r

Next: R L R U' R' U R' B L

Gesendet von meinem LG-D331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CAL (Jul 25, 2015)

jjone fiffier said:


> Next: R L R U' R' U R' B L



x' r R' r' R//Layer
z R r' R' r z' r' R r R' z2 r' R r R'// Pi+ O-Perm

Next: U' R' B R B' L R U R' U' R'


----------



## jjone fiffier (Jul 25, 2015)

CAL said:


> Next: U' R' B R B' L R U R' U' R'



z2 y' x
r R r B (layer)
z r' R r R' (sledge)

Next: L' B U' L R U' R' L U'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 25, 2015)

jjone fiffier said:


> Next: L' B U' L R U' R' L U'



y' z' 
r B z r' R r'
z' r' R r R z r' R r R z R r R'

Next: L' R U' B' L' B' U B


----------



## CAL (Jul 25, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: L' R U' B' L' B' U B



y' z B r' R'//Layer
r' R r R' r' R r R'//PPi
Wow...

Next: R U' L' R B L' U' R L U' R'


----------



## Wilhelm (Jul 26, 2015)

CAL said:


> Next: R U' L' R B L' U' R L U' R'



z b' r' l r' //Layer
f' r f r' y' r f' r' f y' r f' r' f y2 f' r f r' 

5.90.... meh

next: L' R U' L' B R' L B


----------



## CAL (Jul 26, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> next: L' R U' L' B R' L B



y2 b' r' R' //Layer
z2 R r' R' r z2 r' R r R' //Pi+Virtical U-Perm

Next: L B R' U B U' R U B' U' R'


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 5, 2015)

CAL said:


> y2 b' r' R' //Layer
> z2 R r' R' r z2 r' R r R' //Pi+Virtical U-Perm
> 
> Next: L B R' U B U' R U B' U' R'



x R' r' R // layer
z' r' R r' R z R r R z R r R' // S y' S y' S cancelled.

L R B L' R B U B R U R'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 5, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> L R B L' R B U B R U R'



y' x'
r R' z2 r R' r' // layer (5)
z2 R' r' R' r z' r' R r z r R' r // peanut + wat perm (10)

Next: U R' L B' L' R U R' L'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 16, 2015)

x' z
R sledge y' sledge z' hedge z hedge

next: R L R' U' R' L U' L


----------



## CAL (Apr 17, 2016)

ottozing said:


> next: R L R' U' R' L U' L



r' b' r R' r' //Layer
z Hedge z Sledge z2 Sledge

Next: B U' R U R U' B L' R' U' R'


----------



## Cale S (Apr 17, 2016)

CAL said:


> r' b' r R' r' //Layer
> z Hedge z Sledge z2 Sledge
> 
> Next: B U' R U R U' B L' R' U' R'



y2 z
r R z' r R // layer
z2 R' r' R' r z R r R' r // peanut + swirl perm

Next: U' R' B' R B' U' R' B' L'


----------



## CAL (Apr 17, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Next: U' R' B' R B' U' R' B' L'




y2 z2 b' R r' R' // layer
z' B' r' R' r B r' R r // Pi+twisty Z-Perm(Cat 1)

Next: B' R' U' R B' U' L U R U' R'


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 17, 2016)

z R' z' r' z' r' R r' R' B //bad layer
r' R r R' x' z2 r' R r R' z2 r' R r R' //sledge+ u-perm


----------



## Cale S (Apr 17, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> z R' z' r' z' r' R r' R' B //bad layer
> r' R r R' x' z2 r' R r R' z2 r' R r R' //sledge+ u-perm



next scramble pls, I'll just do one from qqtimer

U' R' L' B' U B' L U' L'

y2 z
R' r' z R' r R
z' hedge z sledge z' hedge

Next: B' R' L R B L' R' B R


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 17, 2016)

Cale S said:


> next scramble pls, I'll just do one from qqtimer
> 
> U' R' L' B' U B' L U' L'
> 
> ...


Whoops 

z' y r B' R' B
z r' R r R' z2 r' R r R' z x' r' R r R' z2 r' R r R'

Next: L R L B R' L' R B' R' L R


----------



## CAL (Apr 17, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Next: L R L B R' L' R B' R' L R



y' r R B' R'//
x' b' r l r l' r b' l'// pi+ swirl(cat 3)

Next: U R' L' U' B' R' L B' L' U' R'


----------



## Cale S (Apr 17, 2016)

CAL said:


> y' r R B' R'//
> x' b' r l r l' r b' l'// pi+ swirl(cat 3)
> 
> Next: U R' L' U' B' R' L B' L' U' R'



z R r' R // layer
z' y' l' B' l' B l B // heh

Next: L U B L' R' B L B L'


----------



## CAL (Apr 17, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Next: L U B L' R' B L B L'



y2 r' R' b'//
R' z2 sledge z' sledge z2 sledge B// pseudo stuff

Next: L R' B R' L' U' R U L U' R'


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Apr 17, 2016)

CAL said:


> Next: L R' B R' L' U' R U L U' R'



y R' r' R' z' r // layer
z2 r2' R r R' z' r' R r // LL

next: B' U' R' L' R U' L B L'


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 17, 2016)

fabdabs1234 said:


> y R' r' R' z' r // layer
> z2 r2' R r R' z' r' R r // LL
> 
> next: B' U' R' L' R U' L B L'



r' z2 R' r R r' R
z r' R r R' r' R r R' r' R r R'

Next: L R L R U B R L' R B' U'


----------



## Cale S (Apr 17, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> r' z2 R' r R r' R
> z r' R r R' r' R r R' r' R r R'
> 
> Next: L R L R U B R L' R B' U'


y' z2
R b' r R' r // layer
z2 r B r B' r' B' // heheh

Next: L' B' L R L' U R' B' R'


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 17, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Next: L' B' L R L' U R' B' R'


y' L R' L' R // face
z2 B' R B R' y B' R B R' // corners forced to U-perm
z' y' r' l' r l B' b' B b // U-perm

yes I know I suck at Skewb, I hope I got that notation right
next: U R' U' L' U R' L R


----------



## Cale S (Apr 17, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> next: U R' U' L' U R' L R



y' z
r' R' r' R r' // layer + preserve center
z x' r' R' r R z' R r' R' r // peanut + vertical U perm

Next: B R B' R U L U R


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Apr 17, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Next: B R B' R U L U R



y x R' r' R' z' r' R
z2 s z h z h

next: L R B' U L' U' L' R' U


----------



## Cale S (Apr 17, 2016)

fabdabs1234 said:


> next: L R B' U L' U' L' R' U



x' z'
r R' // petrus block
z' R' r R // welder's mask?
z2 r B r B' r' B' // heheheh

Next: B U R' L B' U B R' U'


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Apr 17, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Next: B U R' L B' U B R' U'



y x R r
z r' R' r z R r R' z' R' r' R r

Next : B U L R' B' R' L' R U' L


----------



## Cale S (Apr 17, 2016)

fabdabs1234 said:


> Next : B U L R' B' R' L' R U' L



y' x'
B r' // layer
z2 hedge z hedge z' hedge

Next: U' B' U' B' L R' B' R L


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Apr 18, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Next: U' B' U' B' L R' B' R L



x2 r B R' r' R r'
z2 sledge z' sledge z' hedge

next: U R U' R B' R L' U


----------



## Cale S (Apr 18, 2016)

fabdabs1234 said:


> next: U R U' R B' R L' U



x'
R' r' R b' // layer + force center
z2 r R r' R' z' R' r' R r // peanut + O perm

Next: U' L B U' B L' R' L U'


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jan 27, 2017)

this thread has been dead, so i'll add something here

B r' R r z' R' // layer
z' sledge x sledge z2 sledge

next: L' R' U' B L' U L R'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 27, 2017)

ChrisCuber123 said:


> next: L' R' U' B L' U L R'



y' z R' r' B' R' // layer
z R r' R' r // hedge

Next: L B U' B L' B' U' B' L'


----------



## FakeMMAP (Aug 30, 2017)

Cale S said:


> y' z R' r' B' R' // layer
> z R r' R' r // hedge
> 
> Next: L B U' B L' B' U' B' L'



z2 y' L' R' L' // 3/3 layer
y x R r' R' r R' r' R r R z R r' R' // 12/15 NS (pi+wat)

next: B' L' B L' U' B L R'


----------



## Cryoo (Dec 30, 2017)

FakeMMAP said:


> next: B' L' B L' U' B L R'



r2' R' r' R r z' r' R r // layer cancelled into NS alg

next : U' L' R' U' R L' U' R


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jun 15, 2018)

Cryoo said:


> r2' R' r' R r z' r' R r // layer cancelled into NS alg
> 
> next : U' L' R' U' R L' U' R



x
B' R' L R' 4/4 // red layer
y2 S y' H y H 11/15 // sarah's advanced Pi+pseudo Z cat.3

next: L' R' B L B' R' U' L'


----------



## _zoux (Jun 21, 2018)

I know NS, but lemme show you my fun method:
L' b' z' y'// Arrow
l r' l r' l r' l' r l r' l' r l r' l' r l r' z x // 3 arrows + DFDB
r l' r' b l' B' l B b' l // L2C //
next: L R' B' L U' B L B L R' L


----------



## Cale S (Jun 22, 2018)

_zoux said:


> next: L R' B' L U' B L B L R' L



y z' R' r' R r' R' // layer
z' r R r R' z' r' R' r R' // peanut + swirl

Next: B L' R L B' L R U L


----------



## _zoux (Jun 22, 2018)

Cale S said:


> y z' R' r' R r' R' // layer
> z' r R r R' z' r' R' r R' // peanut + swirl
> 
> Next: B L' R L B' L R U L


r' l' B' r x z' // FL-1 // 4
r' l' r' F l' r F r // TCLL // 8
next: B' L B R B' L R U' R
And, Cale, do you have discord?
Nice 2Gen btw.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 23, 2018)

_zoux said:


> r' l' B' r x z' // FL-1 // 4
> r' l' r' F l' r F r // TCLL // 8next: B' L B R B' L R U' R
> And, Cale, do you have discord?
> Nice 2Gen btw.



I have it but don't really use it

x z R r R' r R // layer
r R r' R' z' R' r' R r // peanut + O

1.73 stackmatted, 1-looked

Next: U R B' U R' U' B' U


----------



## CarterK (Jun 23, 2018)

Cale S said:


> I have it but don't really use it
> 
> x z R r R' r R // layer
> r R r' R' z' R' r' R r // peanut + O
> ...



2.69 stackmatted

x' r' B' r R r' R' r' // long but regripless FL that preserves blocks
x' R' r' R r z' r' R r R'

Next: L' R U R' L' U B R U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 10, 2019)

CarterK said:


> Next: L' R U R' L' U B R U'


Rubikskewb notation:

x’ y
B R’ // Line Block
B r’ B R’ B’ // Finish Blocks
R B’ // Combine
9 moves

Next Scramble: U' L U' L U' L' R' B' (cstimer)


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 17, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: U' L U' L U' L' R' B'


z’ y’ // Inspection
L’ R y’ z r’ R r x // Layer
r’ R r R’ r’ R r R’ z’ y’ // Opposite Face
r’ R r R’ B’ b B b’ // U Perm

Next: B' U' B' L U L' R' B U


----------



## asacuber (Jun 17, 2019)

y' x
r R' r' R r
x' y2 hedge y 3xsledge

realised that you can actually cancel FL into an alternative and shorter alg. But this is what i would have done in a solve.
B U R U' R' L U L B' L' //next


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 17, 2019)

asacuber said:


> B U R U' R' L U L B' L' //next


(z y2)
R B' L
l' r B r' B' l B x' r B' l B' r' l B' r R'

Next: L R' B U' R B L' R' B L'


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 21, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: L R' B U' R B L' R' B L'


r’ b R’ b
x (Sledge) x’ (Hedge)
z y (Sledge) x2 (Sledge)
(All Sledges and Hedges are Polished)

Next: B R B R' B U L' R' B


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 23, 2020)

PugCuber said:


> r’ b R’ b
> x (Sledge) x’ (Hedge)
> z y (Sledge) x2 (Sledge)
> (All Sledges and Hedges are Polished)
> ...



x' y'
b' R' r'
z r' R' r B r' R r z' r' R r R' z' r'

Next: B R B U' B L R' L' 
.


----------



## CrispyCubing (Nov 26, 2020)

FakeMMAP said:


> Next: B R B U' B L R' L'


y x
R' r' B' r' R' r R' z2 r' R r R'

Pretty easy scramble, 2.56 was my best time after practicing the solution.

Next:
B L' B' R' U' B R' L'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 29, 2022)

CrispyCubing said:


> Next:
> B L' B' R' U' B R' L'


z2 //inspection
r z R r R' r R //layer
z r' R r R r' z' r' R r z r R r' //last layer

Probably a high3/low 4 if this was a timed solve

next
R' U' R L U' L R' B


----------

